# Good idea, or bad idea: Cichlids in a 42 Hex tank?



## ksuquix

I have an oceanic 42g hex tank that I pulled out of storage and brought in
to my new workplace.

In deciding how to stock the tank I am considering african cichlids.

I've read up, and there is a concern I have before I take the plunge and realize I shouldn't have.

Most sources I have read talking about territories reference long tanks to have horizontally adjacent territories. If I am talented with my rock sculpting, will the cichlids be ok with more vertically aligned territories (since the tank is tall instead of long).
(I plan on drilling holes through my rocks and using acrylic rod to stabilize to keep the guys from undermining and rocks falling over)


I plan on stocking with smaller species - looks like there are several varieties that don't get beyond 3" or so (how many should I be looking at? I see good numbers on 55g, but not 42g - or is 42g too small?)


----------



## majerah1

I have an Oceanic stretch hex and wouldnt do africans. Theres just not enough foot space for the needed territories. In a regular hex(meaning all sides are equal) I wouldnt even consider it.


----------



## dalfed

The reason bottom size is so important is when they stake out there territory, which may only be a foot square, they allow nothing to swim above it as well. You may be able to have an electric yellow species tank The Cichlid Room Companion - Labidochromis caeruleus Trewavas, 1935 by Jessica Miller .Or you could go for some of the shell dwellers with upper level dither fish.


----------



## Manafel

I agree with the shelldweller idea, but there aren't really any upper level dither cichlids that don't need more space. I would go with a planted tank with a few rams and maybe some other fish. The problem is that cichlids don't go vertical with their territories so sculpting the rocks won't help all that much.


----------



## ksuquix

Well, that sounds like the answer I was afraid of. Looks like I should go the safer route, with something I am more familiar with


----------



## tbub1221

you could do dwarf cichlids like GBR or Bolivian rams , or maybe the labs but the previous post are correct IMO , its not always the gallon size but the bottom of the tanks size so that when there seeking dens or areas at the bottom for sleep etc.. they will have the appropriate space. I have some of my cichlids (all smaller fish like you are looking at) In a 45 G Bow front and i think that although its relatively the same volume as what you have its not as deep and has much more bottom tank and foreground area full of caves and drift woodc so everyone has the appropriate or at least needed space. i have a electric yellow with a 2 in Acie and a jewel and as of just 2 days ago a brichardi cichlid also adolescent. but i dont think ill do any more than them in that tank. 
Although a whole bunch of ppl may not agree , at the end of the day its your hobby and your money. i cant say that any 2 fish will or wony make it but i do think that if it was me i definitely would not do anything heavy stocked in it. it could work iv seen stuff that doesn't make since but who am i to say ?? 
But that said i think that if you care enough to ask these questions then you care about your fish and would not want to upset them to bad.
good luck with what ever you decide to do .


----------

